

Advice on CIA website: “Your security and well being are our primary concerns” - dsr12
https://www.cia.gov/cgi-bin/comment_form.cgi

======
dsr12
From the site:

"Your security and well being are our primary concerns. By visiting this
website from outside of the U.S. and contacting us, you may be subject to
monitoring by security or intelligence services, or other third parties that
do not adhere to U.S. Internet privacy laws. While we employ numerous
safeguards to help minimize this risk, we suggest that you not use your home
or work computer to contact us. Use instead a computer where you are entirely
unknown. Although our website is encrypted, it is still possible for others to
see that you have visited CIA.gov. As an added precaution, we recommend you
use current web browsers and clean the computer's search and/or browser
histories after you visit the website."

------
hackread
so?

